
The best alternatives to iPad - tzury
http://anythingbutipad.com/
======
kls
The thing I find funny about this article is they are all "due later this
year" or "coming soon". So they really are not the best alternatives are they.
If they are not available they really are not an alternative at all. And
before you touch them, you cant really say that they are "the best".

------
kasunh
Seems Dell are working on a series of android devices and some of them will be
tablets. If anything is going to beat the ipad I can only think about a dell
tablet right now

------
catch404
Anyone used a Litl? They seem kinda cool just don't know about the flash sdk..
JavaScript would be more appealing.

